# TTC with POS and endo



## Bessieabs (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all, 
I have been trying to conceive naturally with both endo and pcos. I'm not even lucky enough to of had a period yet! Anyone else struggled with both problems?


----------



## Mifster (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Bessieabs 

I have mild PCOS and Endo. TTC for 4 years now. Have you had any treatment?


----------



## Bessieabs (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry I totally missed your post been trying to keep off forums. I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can start clomid cycle 4. How are you getting on we both have the same issue. I have endo pcos and tilted uterus like yourself. Feel so disheartened at the moment x


----------

